
2 Montessori schools in NYC accept Bitcoin payments for tuition - blawson
http://www.bbc.com/news/business-40447963
======
kqr
Unrelated to bitcoin: I know very little of what montessori schools are like
abroad, but I went to a very good, small montessori school in Europe, and I
firmly believe (well, as firmly as I can without repeated controlled trials)
that I would not be half the hacker and tinkerer without it.

Allowing childrens natural curiosity fuel their learning, and providing the
physical aids to stoke that fire is probably as good as it gets within the
framework of hey-we-have-these-things-called-national-standards-our-kids-must-
meet.

